# Are soup bones ok?



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

not cooked..... they are about 5-6 inches long, 2-3 inches diameter


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

We have tried probably a dozen different types bones from various parts of the body, cooked, uncooked, smoked and my male seems to have mega jaws or something and he can chew them down no matter what. I am leery to give him ANY real bones at this point. He always manages to leave sharp pieces on the floor that should he have swallowed them could have very easily lodged in his throat or torn his throat on the way down. I have a friend that says the only bones her dogs get are Nylabones for the simple reason she has destruct-o dogs herself and they do the same thing my male does.

I have had some luck with the sterile white ones like this:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=340

I now use these to stuff treats into and freeze.

I have come to the conclusion that there probably is absolutely 100% safe if you have a strong chewer









We do give them the soft bones from chicken like if we buy a rotisserie chicken from the deli. They can't have any of the leg bones.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

I give soup bones occasionally as a recreational bone. Here's the thing with them, they tend to be leg bones and splinter easily. The other issue is marrow. It throws out the bone meat mix and is rich so it tends to lead to runny poops. If I'm looking for a mainly meat meal I do veal shanks and distract them when they get down to the shank. For a well-balanced meat/bone meal I wouldn't recommend them. They're Ok for chewing for a short time, but take them away when the meat is off the bone and before they eat too much marrow or you may find yourself standing outside at 3am waiting for them to finish pooping. That's been my experience with them.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

Not really- they can break your dogs teeth. Better alternative would be neck bones or ribs.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

i was looking for something for the puppy to chew on, he doesn't like nylabones or his kong, won't give rawhide, loves bullysticks, how about red barn bones(i think that's what they are called) need some variety....


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what kind of bones are you giving? pork, beef, poultry? what part of the body is the bone from (leg, rib, neck)?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i give my dogs beef femur bones. it's the leg bone of the steer. alot of people say don't use them because they're to hard and you're dog can crack their teeth on them. my dogs get them at 8 weeks old. i've never had a problem with them. sometimes i bake them for 1/2 hour. sometimes they get them raw.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: dresdeni was looking for something for the puppy to chew on, he doesn't like nylabones or his kong, won't give rawhide, loves bullysticks, how about red barn bones(i think that's what they are called) need some variety....


Try stopping at your local meat market/butcher and see if they smoke piggie ears there. I won't buy the ones in the store because of preservatives and other bad stuff that was reported but from what I found out straight smoked pig ears are ok. At Walgreens they have rolled pork hide treats, although mine aren't fond of these. Pork hide is supposed to be digestible unlike rawhide and doesn't have the potential to swell in their tummies etc.

NO CHIX JERKY TREATS!

You might try Booda Bones or even different shapes/flavors of Nylabones. Mind didn't like them for the longest time but I left them around and now they like to chew on them. Have a friend who swears by the circular Nylabones.

Have you tried stuffing the Kong?

I get these white steril bones:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=340

and when they have chewed the goodies outa the middle I run water on them, the remaining middle they can't reach will slide out and then I make my own stuffing and freeze. Tonight was mashed peas mixed with rice. They love sweet potatoes and I warm up a can of them just to make them easy to mash. Smoosh'm up and and instant potato flakes to the point where the mix will hold together nicely - kinda pasty effect. This works really well for stuffing the bones as well.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

_i give my dogs beef femur bones. it's the leg bone of the steer. alot of people say don't use them because they're to hard and you're dog can crack their teeth on them. my dogs get them at 8 weeks old. i've never had a problem with them. _

You prob. have never seen a dog who broke half of his tooth off bc of those thick bones and needed surgery to remove what was left- I have- in more then one dog (not mine of course).


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

no, i've never seen a dog with cracked teeth from chewing on a femur bone. when my barber comes over to cut my hair he brings his Chichauhau. his Chihauhau plays with my dog's bone. i give him some bones to take home. i have friends with a Irish Wolf Hound. i give them bones for their dog. i've never experienced a problem with them.

i think it depends on how aggressive a chewer the dog is dictates the broken tooth. i give them to my dogs but i'm really starting to view the other opinons.


----------

